# Hexarelin



## K1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Hexarelin is a synthetic hexaptide which has GH-releasing properties. Hexarelin, administered subcutaneously produces a dose-dependent GH response from the Pituitary.

The advantages of havingHGH secreted in larger amounts in the body would be similar to what happens when injectable growth hormone is administered. Effects from GH include increased bone mineral density, increased mitosis and meiosis which leads to more muscle mass, triglyceride hydrolysis which causes prominent fat loss, connective tissue strengthening, and improved skin elasticity.

GH secretion also leads to the liver secreting more IGF-1 (Insulin-Like Growth Factor One), which by itself has a host of effects similar to GH. Users of IGF-1 typically experience increased strength and muscle mass, as well as a very pronounced fat loss.

Therefore, by injecting Hexarelin, the user will experience all of the effects of both Growth Hormone as well as IGF-1. However, since Hexarelin actually stimulates the body to produce more GH, it may be likely that the eventual shutdown of the body’s natural GH production may be avoided, as is seen with injectable GH. For this reason, many athletes use Hexarelin alone, but others have used it after a Growth Hormone or Insulin-Like Growth Factor one cycle, to “jumpstart” their own natural GH and IGF-1 production.


----------

